# Aaannnnnd we're in !



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's been what seems like forever but we finally got moved into our new ( to us) house. We are glad to be back in the Phoenix metro area. The wife is happy so " The Grey Dog" and I can be too ! 
I've learned a few lessons during the past few months that I will share with you. 
1) apartment living is not for me. Up until a few months ago I had never lived in an apartment. Little did I realize the bullet that I had dodged all these years. Apartment people are crazy, nosey, and just in many cases just lazy. 
2) when the wife says " hire someone to move us" I should hire someone to move us. The vast majority ( and it is VAST) of our stuff was moved by professionals as it was in storage in Vegas. The stuff that I brought down for the apartment seemed like it had increased in volume 7 fold mostly due to it being over 100 degrees and humid. 
3) Use small boxes ! You will have more, but your back will be thankful. Never pack even a small box full of projectiles. They get real heavy real fast. 
4) if you do move yourself, do not allow your wife to help. Women don't understand that a grunt and a nod mean the same thing that" would you please push I the same direction I am pushing " that said, a grunt followed by nntt means you are pinning my fingers to the wall and yes you were right I should have hired someone to move this stuff but it's to late now. 
5) you will sleep really well in your new house, the wife loves the house, the Grey Dog loves the yard and I am loving life.

Just a bit of irony now. 
As most of you don't know a bit over a year ago, my wife accepted a position as a regional manager for Giordanos Pizza ( they are iconic in Chicago) she was to have the Arizona and Nevada markets but they sent a guy to Vegas to open it the same day they hired her.. coincidence! So he opened Vegas and they paid to move us to Phoenix and paid for the apartment we were in, so the day we signed on the house here she gets a call from her boss telling her she now has the Phoenix and Vegas restaurants. What this means is that we never needed to move to Phoenix. We could have stayed in Nevada and she could run the two areas just the same as she can from here.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Glad your in your new digs Don.

awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Dave. I have an extra bed just in case you and Miss Kim should wander down this way.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Now you can set up your reloading stuff and get to it.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Glad you're in your new house......but the irony, just seems like that kind of thing never ends.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Barry, I've been chomping at the bit to get it set up. However my old bench was shaped like an L and the new room will work better if it's shaped the opposite hand. So I will get to work on it as soon as the wife leaves town.......

Mike, you know that comment for Dave applies equally to you and Mary I hope.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Congrats to you and Mrs Don. Nothing beats a house as a home.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Don, PM me your new address, I got a couple of small items for your wife.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Congrats Don!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

220swift said:


> Don, PM me your new address, I got a couple of small items for your wife.


Wow.. lucky you..... I was only born with one small item....


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. to finally settling down ( Ha Ha ), long time coming for sure. Planning out things will be a bit more relaxing.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

congrats on the new digs.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Give him a year or two Rick--- him and Deb will probably be off and run'in again.LOL.

awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I told her if she takes another job it better be running the world and they better send movers to pack and unpack. I'm done.....ynless it's for big bucks !!!!
Lol


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

youngdon said:


> I told her if she takes another job it better be running the world and they better send movers to pack and unpack. I'm done.....ynless it's for big bucks !!!!
> Lol


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Hooray!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Glad that you are moved in and getting settled.


----------



## Paul-e (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks for the laugh at your expense! (sorry) brings back some memories .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Welcome back Don... Now it's obvious no one here has ever had Giordano's, it's the best deep dish pizza period.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I believe that the plan is to open the Scottsdale area within the year. As it draws near I'll let you know when the opening is. They usually have a friends and family day where you can eat for free to give all the new employees a chance to hone their skills.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Denver??????


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It wouldn't surprise me Although I have not heard it mentioned, but then again they do have meetings without me.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I just can't understand them having meetings without you......... :smiley-confused005:

:eating: :eating: :eating: :eating: :eating:​​:smile:​


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I know.... right ?


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Congrats on Getting Back and in the new home! Now Maybe You can Hunt some of the old spots I'm sure the yotes have forgotten you by now!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hahaha, one of the things I looked forward to the most are my old hunting areas.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

youngdon said:


> Hahaha, one of the things I looked forward to the most are my old hunting areas.


Now the question is if access is still open to all the areas. We've run into quite a few shut down spots my family used to hunt. Fingers crossed for ya!

Let me know if you need backup on a hunt, it would be great to put a face to the name!

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've run into that through the years too. I've ventured far out of town for the last decade or so, so I hope they are still open. I have hunted in years past all over where you live now. In fact most of what is now Surprise used to get dove and coyote hunted, then one year Barney Fife with a cherry on top showed up to our dove area and kindly asked us to vacate.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

That's what you get for hunting in the Mayberry city limits


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Let me know if you need backup on a hunt, it would be great to put a face to the name!

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk[/quote]

I'd definitely be up for that Mark.


----------

